# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در 6 VB > برنامه نویسی مرتبط با بازی و گرافیک در VB6 > حرفه ای: بازی فوتبال دو بعدی دونفره

## program2vb

:لبخند گشاده!:  سلام به همه دوستان برنامه نویس من  :لبخند گشاده!: 

امیدوارم حال همتون خوب باشه 

اینم یه بازی فوتبا دو بعدی دو نفری توپ امیدوارم که خوشتون بیاد

راستی تو این بازی شما خودتون می تونید با استفاده از صفحه کلید دکمه بازی کناتون رو انتخاب کنید 

دانلودش کنید ضرر نمی کنید 

Untitled.jpgضمیمه 70487

----------


## justforvb

قادر جان کارت خیلی عالیه . مخصوصا از نظر گرافیکی و تحرک اجسام. ( منوی اولیه بازی خیلی جالبه )

----------


## program2vb

اصلا تشکر نکنید فقد دانلود کنید منم میرم وبلاگ خودم 

لااقل اونجا آمار بازدید رو میبینم خوشحال میشم 

اینجا میبینم همه دانلود میکنن بابا تشکرم نمیکنین نکنین 

لااقل یه خسته نباشید بگید

----------

